
Ask HN: What short activities/projects have had the highest yield in your life? - lswainemoore
Long projects can obviously have high returns, but what have you done in less than, say, 5-10 hours, that’s had an outsized (positive) impact in your life? Can be in terms of satisfaction, or something more pragmatic.<p>Couple examples for me:
- writing a blog post
- learning countries of the world and their locations
======
buffaloo
Probably more like 30 hours, but learning to touch type has been a tremendous
benefit.

~~~
moiq
What the hell is touch typing?

~~~
detaro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_typing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_typing)

------
elamje
Learning Clojure and Emacs from the free online book Clojure for the Brave and
True!

I can’t imagine second order effects learning a lisp will have on my life!

I think about coding completely differently even though I have barely written
anything sizable in Clojure.

------
quickthrower2
Leaving unsatisfactory jobs is probably the biggest one.

Also touch typing although I’m still getting used to doing it properly.

Learning Haskell, ok took more than 5 hrs but takes 5 to get started!

------
jxub
Going through vimtutor two times increased my editing speed significantly.

